# وداعاً لإستخدام المسطرة



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*وداعاً لإستخدام المسطرة*​ 
*




*

*اعتاد المهندسون والمصممون عند الرسم بالقلم إلى استخدام المسطرة التقليدية لقياس الخطوط والرسومات المختلفة كي تصبح دقيقة كما يريدون، إلا أن هناك بديلاً قادم لهذه المسطرة.

صمم الكوري "جيها وو" أداة  "Constrained Ball" التي تغنيك عن استخدام المسطرة فيما بعد، حيث إن هذه  الأداة لها وظيفتان، أولهما تثبيت القلم، وثانيهما قياس رسم الخطوط بوحدة  الـ"سم" لتغنيك عن المسطرة القديمة.
 	هذه الأداة صغيرة الحجم بها مكان دائري لوضع القلم بها، مناسبة لمقاس أي  قلم، وأسفلها توجد عجلة تسير عليها أثناء رسم الخطوط لضمان التوازن والدقة،  وبالأعلى توجد شاشة صغيرة يكتب عليها عدد السنتيمترات أثناء رسم الخطوط.
 	تساعد أداء constrained ball أيضاً على حفظ توازن القلم عند تحديد الكلام  بالخطوط من أسفل بدلاً من أن يظهر بشكل متعرج، هذا بالإضافة إلى تعديل  أطوال الخطوط أفقياً ورأسياً على الورق.*



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​



*



*​
المصدر


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2011)

يخربيت دماغهم نضيفة موت


----------



## govany shenoda (28 فبراير 2011)

اشي خيال ياناس
هههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (28 فبراير 2011)

*فكرة حلوة فعلا*
*قولى بكام وانا اشترى*
*موضوع حلو مارسلينو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*فكرة برضه حلوة يا ميلو*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

جميلة جدا يا مارسلينو وعملية

شكرا ليك


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 فبراير 2011)

*واااااااو تحفة اوى
ناس دماغهم شغالة
ميرسى لك ميلو
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

العلم يقدم لنا الكثير
فكره جميله جدا
شكراا​


----------



## fullaty (28 فبراير 2011)

فى حد لسه بيفكر هههههههه

جامده جدا يا مارسلينو ميرسى ​


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2011)

عبقري عن جد
شكرا مارسليون


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2011)

فكرة بسيطة وعبقرية جدااا

شكرا عالموضوع يامارسلينو​


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يخربيت دماغهم نضيفة موت



*ههههههه بيغسلوها كل يوم
*​


----------



## holiness (1 مارس 2011)

لكنها لا تاتي بدقة المسطرة .. 
و صدقني لا تاتي خط صحيح اتركك من الصور فهذه مجرد دعايات ههه


----------



## ارووجة (2 مارس 2011)

واو اختراع حلووووو
شكرا الك


----------



## انجي حنا (2 مارس 2011)

[                                               فكرة زى العسل ناس بتشغل دمغها 
                                                مش بتاكل فول ههههههههههههها


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> اشي خيال ياناس
> هههههههههههه



*هههههههه شوفتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *فكرة حلوة فعلا*
> *قولى بكام وانا اشترى*
> *موضوع حلو مارسلينو*
> *ربنا يباركك*



*ثانكس مرورك يا نونوس
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *فكرة برضه حلوة يا ميلو*​




*اى خدعه يا معلم
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميلة جدا يا مارسلينو وعملية
> 
> شكرا ليك



*ثانكس تاسونى نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *واااااااو تحفة اوى
> ناس دماغهم شغالة
> ميرسى لك ميلو
> *​



*ثاانكس هابى نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> العلم يقدم لنا الكثير
> فكره جميله جدا
> شكراا​




*ثانكس استاذنا لمرورك نورت
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

fullaty قال:


> فى حد لسه بيفكر هههههههه
> 
> جامده جدا يا مارسلينو ميرسى ​



* فى كتيييير

ثانكس مرورك نورتى
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> عبقري عن جد
> شكرا مارسليون




*ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> فكرة بسيطة وعبقرية جدااا
> 
> شكرا عالموضوع يامارسلينو​



*شكرا مينا مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

holiness قال:


> لكنها لا تاتي بدقة المسطرة ..
> و صدقني لا تاتي خط صحيح اتركك من الصور فهذه مجرد دعايات ههه



*مش عارف بس معتقدش
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> واو اختراع حلووووو
> شكرا الك




*ثانكس اروجه مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

انجي حنا قال:


> [                                               فكرة زى العسل ناس بتشغل دمغها
> مش بتاكل فول ههههههههههههها




*هههههه عندك حق
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مارس 2011)

امممممممممممممممم
لذيذة اوي
ودماغهم حلوة انها فكرت في حاجة زي دي وعرفت تحلها
ميرسي مارو​


----------



## bilseka (5 مارس 2011)

خيال بس رائع


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امممممممممممممممم
> لذيذة اوي
> ودماغهم حلوة انها فكرت في حاجة زي دي وعرفت تحلها
> ميرسي مارو​



*ثانكس مرورك مرمر
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> خيال بس رائع



*يس ثانكس مرورك نورت
*​


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة دى
دماغهم حلوة اوى العالم دى


----------

